# Astrex Rabbits



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am looking information on astrex rabbits (curly haired rex rabbits) if anyone knows of any?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## dbunni (Aug 20, 2010)

Look to Canada ... there are a few pockets of breeders/developers up there.


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

great thinks!


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 20, 2010)

Several years ago, I had an astrex pop up in a litter of Harlequins. I have seen a couple of others since then; I understand that Harlies are bred in Europe in the rex and astrex coats. I don't know of any Harlequin breeders that are deliberately breeding for them (Harlies are only showable in the normal coat in the US) but there  may be others that still have the odd genes floating around in their herds, and get them from time to time. Don't know how helpful that is, but it may be another place to look.


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

still interesting to know.  looking to gather what info I can on this gene.  i also learned there are some lops and NZ's that have it too.  The nz's that have are pretty cute!


----------

